

Seems that a significant part of HN about dealing with depression? - ungerik


======
yesnoyes
I'm pretty sure Lexapro saved my life. No one knows about it though, I'd be
seen as unstable and unreliable.

------
ltcoleman
If you are not careful with work/life balance, the hustle of working in the
startup world can easily get you down. Also the high rate of failure in the
startup world contributes. A startup founder/employee that is working 80 hour
weeks has every right to be depressed.

A mentor had a slogan that I try to model my life after : Faith, Fitness,
Family, Finance and Balance!

------
pizzeys
A significant part of _the world_ is dealing with depression. HN is merely a
place where discussing such things, particularly in a pragmatic way, is
something you can do (mostly) without ridicule or worry about stigma.

